# IZMIR - Discover the Pearl of the Aegean



## meds (Jun 30, 2007)

Pasaport Quay is a walking area alongside the water bank of Izmir's port. It's a vibrant place, with a plethora of popular cafés, restaurants and nightclubs.


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

I love this city so much unfortunately I was not able to visit Izmir this year


----------



## meds (Jun 30, 2007)

DU999 said:


> I love this city so much unfortunately I was not able to visit Izmir this year


thanks for the comment and don't worry you're not missing much  things are pretty same with the last year. 

try to come next year and you'll see our new metro lines and hopefully new constructions in Bayraklı!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really very nice photo updates about Izmir, meds


----------



## meds (Jun 30, 2007)

thanks christos


----------



## meds (Jun 30, 2007)

Alsancak, Kültür neighbourhood :cheers:


----------



## meds (Jun 30, 2007)

bump!
more photos coming soon


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

^^

Nice, wanna see more! :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Great shots! Makes me want to go on holiday to the Med again lol.


----------



## meds (Jun 30, 2007)

JPBrazil said:


> ^^
> 
> Nice, wanna see more! :cheers:





Bristol Mike said:


> Great shots! Makes me want to go on holiday to the Med again lol.


thanks for the comments :cheers:


----------



## meds (Jun 30, 2007)

Kıbrıs Sehitleri Street is on of the most animated pedestrian street of Izmir. It is about 1km long and starts from famous Sevinç Patisserie and ends on Kordon side. Both sides of the street and the little ones which are perpendicular are full of clothing, electronic and cosmetic stores, as well as cultural centers, bookstores, restaurants and cafés. One hundred thousand people are walking along this street every day.


----------



## meds (Jun 30, 2007)

moar from last summer :cheers:


----------



## iskelet (Jan 9, 2011)

*I love IZMIR*


----------



## iskelet (Jan 9, 2011)

IZMIR - URLA









IZMIR - KORDON








































































IZMIR BERGAMA - AKROPOL THEATRE 









IZMIR - ALACATI


----------



## iskelet (Jan 9, 2011)

IZMIR - CESME BEACH 









































































IZMIR - KARSIYAKA


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

nice city.
so this is the Smyrna in the old biblical time?


----------



## iskelet (Jan 9, 2011)

aster4000 said:


> nice city.
> so this is the Smyrna in the old biblical time?


greek and roman-era a word,
There are several explanations brought forth as regards its name. One of these involve a Greek myth derived from an eponymous Amazon named Smyrna which was also the name of a quarter of Ephesus, and can also be recognized under the form Myrina, a city of Aeolis. In inscriptions and coins it is often written Zmurna , Zmurnaios "of Smyrna" Smyrna is also an ancient Greek word


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

nice modern and vibrant city.


----------



## ddagli17 (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## ddagli17 (Mar 27, 2020)




----------

